# Do You Keep Emergency Money In Your Home?



## fmdog44 (Feb 15, 2018)

Weather disasters like floods and tornados and house fires can make life a disaster if you have no cash on hand. I keep $2,000 located so I can get to it quickly in case of an emergency. This past August Houston had a life changing hurricane that displaced thousands. It was tragic seeing the damage here but with that people had nothing and I mean nothing. Some could not get to a bank because of the flooding had all roads and banks closed. Had they stored some cash the immediate circumstance would have been much more livable. If you don't have an emergency bundle consider making one. You are not making any interest with a bank anyhow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2018)

Yup, ya never know when someone will need bail money in the middle of the night! nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2018)

We always have some cash at home for an emergency situation, foolish not to IMO.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 15, 2018)

What is this "cash" thing of which you speak?


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Feb 16, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> What is this "cash" thing of which you speak?



A debit card isn't always reliable, Hoot. When I lived up north during a big wildfire, electricity went down, including ATM's. The few stores that stayed open could only take cash.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 16, 2018)

we learned 2 times here in nyc don't count on atm's and banks . 9/11 destroyed a lot of central communication cables and hurricane sandy took out lots of atm and bank lines


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2018)

Very little cash in the house tbh...perhaps I should keep a little more, never gave it a thought about being unable to use my Debit or CC's in the case of a disaster, good point


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 16, 2018)

don't forget debit card fraud can shut an account down for an unknown time frame if a lengthy investigation is needed


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 16, 2018)

Definitely agree with having an emergency supply of cash. The real need (not to hijack the thread) is for people to have a supply of food and water, blankets, flashlight, etc. Of course, if we have a tornado and your house is gone, doesn't help. But there are many emergencies, including lengthy power outages, where people need to be prepared.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 16, 2018)

I guess I'll just come over to visit one of you folks if something bad happens..


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2018)

I love the debit card
But, as much as I love it 
I don’t, for a minute, trust in it
Never have less than $5000usd within reach
If something requires a major lump of that, I scrimp like scrooge til it’s back

When we moved to our cabin, my bank gave me notice I needed an address or I couldn’t renew my card
Visited my branch
A little red faced round guy with a really white shirt gleefully advised me the same
(reminded me of Seinfeld’s Newman)
Showed me an official document advising the same 
*The Patriot Act*
Lotsa reading
Went to register my vehicles in my new county
Ran into the same, DMV needs a street address
A nicely appointed lady with tight hair and ample cleavage overheard my facetious replies to the lady behind the counter, and we both became embroiled in a muted shouting match, right there in the main waiting area, casting barbs back and forth

Went home
Poured over *The Patriot Act*
Found a little drop down that took me off the hook.
Turns out I could pretty much use anyone’s address, kin, friends, willing acquaintances 

so
I now live where I don’t 
Which makes about as much sense as the rest of that fine piece of legislation


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 16, 2018)

"The Patriot Act" ...

What a misnomer.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> "The Patriot Act" ...
> 
> What a misnomer.



Yeaaaah, we don' wanna go there

involves the 'P' word


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Yeaaaah, we don' wanna go there
> 
> involves the 'P' word



"Panda"?


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> "Panda"?
> 
> View attachment 48657



boy, yer gud

can't get anything past forensic Phil
nosiree


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> boy, yer gud
> 
> can't get anything past forensic Phil
> nosiree



I haz gotz brainz!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2018)

Some  but not a lot.  I'll figure out some way to pay for  "whatever"  down the line.

It's  MY  problem;  not YOURS,  so fret not  my friend.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I haz gotz brainz!
> 
> View attachment 48658



And now breakfast

somehow French toast just lost its appeal 

but

I'll soldier thru it


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2018)

YES! I keep lottsa cash hidden in our home.

For the low price of only $49.99, plus S & H, I'll send you a map to the stash, *BUT WAIT-
*_act now_ and we'll send you a second map, absolutely* FREE- *just pay S&H.

Mainway LLC


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> YES! I keep lottsa cash hidden in our home.



reminds me of a poster I put together in another life;


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 16, 2018)

Don't hide it under the mattress!






I find it interesting that in today's world if you carry a large sum of money on your person or keep a large supply of cash in your home the authorities automatically assume that you are guilty of some criminal enterprise.


----------



## Knight (Feb 16, 2018)

I was trying to think of an emergency that I would need cash for, couldn't think of one. Cash is kept to go out to eat & gambol, the amount varies depending on win or lose.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 16, 2018)

What cash?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2018)

I do not think the subject of whether or how much money one keeps in one's home is a wise one to discuss online.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 17, 2018)

Yep ( we have a safe), escape money ( where to, I don’t know)


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I do not think the subject of whether or how much money one keeps in one's home is a wise one to discuss online.


true
very true

but in my case

I'd_* love*_ to get an intruder

a bear messed with me once

once


----------



## Don M. (Feb 17, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I do not think the subject of whether or how much money one keeps in one's home is a wise one to discuss online.



That's for sure!  A tech savvy criminal can find the IP address for someone posting online, then quickly identify the home address of that computer....and then, the burglary, or worse, can occur.  I am constantly amazed at the amount of personal information that some people post online....especially on these social media sites.  How much money a person carries, or might have stashed away, should Never be discussed online.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2018)

I think you are being a little too nervous. First, if you are going to be broken in to it is very likely it is someone in your neighborhood. Second, if you have let's say $1,000 in your home that is *not* hidden well then what can one say.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I guess I'll just come over to visit one of you folks if something bad happens..



Fine, just don't ask for a loan!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> YES! I keep lottsa cash hidden in our home.
> 
> For the low price of only $49.99, plus S & H, I'll send you a map to the stash, *BUT WAIT-
> *_act now_ and we'll send you a second map, absolutely* FREE- *just pay S&H.
> ...



I never said how much but try living with no money, home, credit cards, no access to any source of money like what people experience in natural disasters. In short, be prepared.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 18, 2018)

Don M. said:


> That's for sure!  A tech savvy criminal can find the IP address for someone posting online, then quickly identify the home address of that computer....and then, the burglary, or worse, can occur.  I am constantly amazed at the amount of personal information that some people post online....especially on these social media sites.  How much money a person carries, or might have stashed away, should Never be discussed online.



My IP address would send them on a wild goose chase for sure. For whatever reason,mine thinks I am about 2,500 miles from where I actually live. When I first got internet service that was other than cable,I had lots and lots of problems,and when I would call,they would say "Ahhh,yes,there is a snowstorm in Baltimore,MD. That`s the problem." Ummm,I am nowhere near Baltimore,MD. After nearly a year of this,they FINALLY agreed to come out. Our equipment was faulty. Grrrr....But yeah,even now,and with a different provider,if I go to say,JC Penney or Home Depot sites,they show my local store as being on the East coast.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 18, 2018)

Don M. said:


> That's for sure!  A tech savvy criminal can find the IP address for someone posting online, then quickly identify the home address of that computer....and then, the burglary, or worse, can occur.  I am constantly amazed at the amount of personal information that some people post online....especially on these social media sites.  How much money a person carries, or might have stashed away, should Never be discussed online.



Sorry, but think about what you are saying. If a hacker could get into your computer and come up with your address would it not be occurring thousands of times each day to people who rent or own a nice looking home? How many multimillionaires are on social networks? Name those that have had their homes burglarized as a result of posts on line. Also, I think you will find the average home not only has cash in it but* many *items burglars love. How many homes in poor neighborhoods are burglarized?


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 18, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> How many homes in poor neighborhoods are burglarized?



Lots

Just not reported

I think they trade each other's stuff, sometimes sneaking in at night to get back what was stolen from them

Ever live in a poor neighborhood?

(I do get what yer sayin', fm, and totally concur...still why spew on line whatcha got)


----------



## Don M. (Feb 18, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Sorry, but think about what you are saying. If a hacker could get into your computer and come up with your address would it not be occurring thousands of times each day to people who rent or own a nice looking home? How many multimillionaires are on social networks? Name those that have had their homes burglarized as a result of posts on line. Also, I think you will find the average home not only has cash in it but* many *items burglars love. How many homes in poor neighborhoods are burglarized?



Finding a person's location is not that difficult especially if they start giving out personal information.  Then, if they start "bragging" about how much money, or valuable items they may have in their house, they increase the odds of becoming a victim.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 18, 2018)

Folks, not sure if this has been said, in this thread, but:  *Do NOT post about how much money you may have in your house!*  Come on!  The goofy online posting should be left to the kids, and even they shouldn't do it.  You should all know better!  Are you thinking that there's no way anyone could be combing through these posts with evil intent?  *THINK, AGAIN!*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2018)

It doesn't pay to keep too much cash on hand, it has been estimated that the drug lord Pablo Escobar lost 2.1 billion dollars a year due to damage from water and rats.  I have also heard reports of a Saudi prince with a similar problem that caused him to convert his paper currency to gold.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 23, 2018)

Never have. Has worked out to this point and I'm 63.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2018)

I do not allow "emergencies" at my ranch.  If one occurs, Damn!!!!


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2018)

Shhhhhh......don't tell my wife.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 23, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Folks, not sure if this has been said, in this thread, but:  *Do NOT post about how much money you may have in your house!*  Come on!  The goofy online posting should be left to the kids, and even they shouldn't do it.  You should all know better!  Are you thinking that there's no way anyone could be combing through these posts with evil intent?  *THINK, AGAIN!*



Can you hide your TV, your stereo, the dinette set, jewelry, important documents, clothing? Can you hide a single one thousand dollar bill or five one hundred dollar bills?


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 23, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Finding a person's location is not that difficult especially if they start giving out personal information.  Then, if they start "bragging" about how much money, or valuable items they may have in their house, they increase the odds of becoming a victim.



Again this is not true. If it was then every million dollar+ home would be robbed every minute of every day.  I'm talking emergency money, not your life saving for heavens sake.


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Again this is not true. If it was then every million dollar+ home would be robbed every minute of every day.  I'm talking emergency money, not your life saving for heavens sake.



Always been a firm believer of being able to be self sufficient in an emergency for 96 hrs.  Includes everything from food, water, medication/first aid, fuel, alternative energy (Generator), cash.  Not a prepper by any stretch but having been in the first responder business it's a reality that resources are stretched in an emergency. Not to mention that I haven't came across a bank/atm yet that can dispense cash during a power failure.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 23, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Sorry, but think about what you are saying. If a hacker could get into your computer and come up with your address would it not be occurring thousands of times each day to people who rent or own a nice looking home? How many multimillionaires are on social networks? Name those that have had their homes burglarized as a result of posts on line. Also, I think you will find the average home not only has cash in it but* many *items burglars love. *How many homes in poor neighborhoods are burglarized?*


*

*Around here, a lot of them are.  You are kidding yourself if you think only the rich get burgled.  As a matter of fact, poor and middle class homes are far more likely to be broken into than millionaires' homes.  Think about it -- millionaires  usually have all kinds of high-tech anti-burglar devices and monitoring that others of lower income cannot afford.  The highest crime rates of all types, including burglary, are usually in poorer neighborhoods.

AND, how do you know hacking and burglary isn't happening all the time??  I believe posting about money kept in one's home is as silly as flashing around a roll of $100 bills.  As they say -- better safe than sorry.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 23, 2018)

James said:


> Always been a firm believer of being able to be self sufficient in an emergency for 96 hrs.  Includes everything from food, water, medication/first aid, fuel, alternative energy (Generator), cash.  Not a prepper by any stretch but having been in the first responder business it's a reality that resources are stretched in an emergency. Not to mention that I haven't came across a bank/atm yet that can dispense cash during a power failure.



Try getting to an ATM if there is five feet of water surrounding your neighborhood. Ever witness a California wild fire?


----------



## dpwspringer (Feb 24, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Can you hide your TV, your stereo, the dinette set, jewelry, important documents, clothing? Can you hide a single one thousand dollar bill or five one hundred dollar bills?



"a single one thousand dollar bill"... I think I read that they took those out of circulation years ago and/or they are only used for intra-banking transactions. You might want to try redeeming that basket full of those you are holding. LOL


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 24, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> "a single one thousand dollar bill"... I think I read that they took those out of circulation years ago and/or they are only used for intra-banking transactions. You might want to try redeeming that basket full of those you are holding. LOL



Actually they were recalled in the late 60's but my point is hiding money is more simple and secure than any other item of value in the home. I don't have a fallout shelter in case the world goes nuclear but if you know someone that does all of their neighbors will be banging the door down if the worst happens and the nuclear clock gets closer and closer to zero hour. If that comparison does not sink in recall the lesson of the Three Little Pigs!:smug1:
.


----------



## dpwspringer (Feb 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Actually they were recalled in the late 60's but my point is hiding money is more simple and secure than any other item of value in the home. I don't have a fallout shelter in case the world goes nuclear but if you know someone that does all of their neighbors will be banging the door down if the worst happens and the nuclear clock gets closer and closer to zero hour. If that comparison does not sink in recall the lesson of the Three Little Pigs!:smug1:
> .


I agree with you, I was just razzing you about the $1000 bill. Reminded me of the old western Maverick TV series where they tried to keep a $1000 bill pinned inside their coat for emergencies... or something of that affect.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2018)

In the 20's and 30's people used to keep large bills hidden in the window shades.  They would pull down the shade, tuck a row of bills into the roller edge of the blind and then roll the blind back up a few inches to conceal the money.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 25, 2018)

I keep about $1,000 between all my stashes. I also changed to a bank SD box within walking distance. So far my area as never experienced tornadoes and we've had minor earthquakes in another part of the state (N.J.). Flooding occurs within walking distance of here because of the nearby river but we never have gotten flooded in our neighborhood. With the weather patterns changing, not ruling out that someday we could experience a tornado or more severe hurricanes like we did with Sandy. We lost power for 6 days. After two days of no power, and it was *cold *I went and stayed at my son & DIL's apartment. Me with my crazy self forgot to take most of the cash with me which is located in a fireproof box here!


----------



## dpwspringer (Feb 26, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I keep about $1,000 between all my stashes. I also changed to a bank SD box within walking distance. So far my area as never experienced tornadoes and we've had minor earthquakes in another part of the state (N.J.). Flooding occurs within walking distance of here because of the nearby river but we never have gotten flooded in our neighborhood. With the weather patterns changing, not ruling out that someday we could experience a tornado or more severe hurricanes like we did with Sandy. We lost power for 6 days. After two days of no power, and it was *cold *I went and stayed at my son & DIL's apartment. Me with my crazy self forgot to take most of the cash with me which is located in a fireproof box here!


This is diverging a bit from money to emergency planning... but where I live I have the option of natural gas (piped throughout the area with gas lines) or electric with things like heat, hot water, and stove. Over the years when we have had wide spread power outages we have always had natural gas service (as best I recall). Having hot water (my older hot water heater uses a pilot lite and doesn't need any electricity) and a stove I can manually lite if necessary has been a great help.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2018)

Don M. said:


> That's for sure!  A tech savvy criminal can find the IP address for someone posting online, then quickly identify the home address of that computer....and then, the burglary, or worse, can occur.  I am constantly amazed at the amount of personal information that some people post online....especially on these social media sites.  How much money a person carries, or might have stashed away, should Never be discussed online.



I remember back when message boards would show your IP address as a part of your posts. But back then most people were on dial-up and the IP addresses would change with every new boot up, and it would reflect where the ISP was headquartered. There were times when two of us posters had the same IP address. We joked about that. 
Now, apparently there's a way to spoof one's IP address.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 26, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I remember back when message boards would show your IP address as a part of your posts. But back then most people were on dial-up and the IP addresses would change with every new boot up, and it would reflect where the ISP was headquartered. There were times when two of us posters had the same IP address. We joked about that. Now, apparently there's a way to spoof one's IP address.



Anyone who thinks that posting personal information online or on social media is safe, is living in the past.  Google "how to find someone's IP address", and "How to locate an IP address".  The steps on how to invade a person's "privacy" are all over the internet.  It is a fairly complex process, but thieves and hackers have gobs of time.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I do not allow "emergencies" at my ranch.  If one occurs, Damn!!!!




We don't allow them on our farm either........If your prepared it's just not an emergency.......:wiggle:​


----------



## Don M. (Feb 26, 2018)

Seeker said:


> We don't allow them on our farm either........If your prepared it's just not an emergency.......



I've believed in Murphy's Laws for decades...."If Something can go Wrong, it Probably Will".  As a result, we try to prepare for the worst, and be grateful if it doesn't happen.  We live in an area where Tornadoes are a possibility, so we have a reinforced area in the basement.  We keep ample food and supplies on hand.  I have a generator in case we lose power.  Insofar as money is concerned, we keep accounts at multiple banks in case one bank is hit...and we have enough in the house/wallet to get some gas/groceries, etc.  Those who live in hurricane or flood zones, etc., need to assess their situation, and take whatever steps they can....ahead of time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 1, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> This is diverging a bit from money to emergency planning... but where I live I have the option of natural gas (piped throughout the area with gas lines) or electric with things like heat, hot water, and stove. Over the years when we have had wide spread power outages we have always had natural gas service (as best I recall). Having hot water (my older hot water heater uses a pilot lite and doesn't need any electricity) and a stove I can manually lite if necessary has been a great help.


We live in an apartment complex and surprisingly, there is no generator system here.  Even though I have a gas stove, I think it has to be plugged in before I can use it. I haven't used it in a long time so I forget. I don't like turning on the gas and having to manually light the stove anyway.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 2, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> We live in an apartment complex and surprisingly, there is no generator system here.  Even though I have a gas stove, I think it has to be plugged in before I can use it. I haven't used it in a long time so I forget. I don't like turning on the gas and having to manually light the stove anyway.



If you do tum on the gas light the match first very close to the burner.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2018)

Don't know if I mentioned this before, but awhile back our local news station had a guy on who used to head up a burglary ring and, after serving prison time, is now a consultant.  He said the best place to keep cash and expensive jewelry is a floor safe.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 3, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> If you do tum on the gas light the match first very close to the burner.


I like to use either one of those butane lighters that have about a six inch extension on them or a five or six inch emergency candle such that I avoid any flash over when the gas ignites.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm not saying.


----------



## Lon (Apr 21, 2018)

No---I can see no reason to have ANY amount of cash at home.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Here in Houston you need to prepare for floods, etc.  I keep extra water, etc. Right after Harvey the little store about 7 blocks from me had no water, milk and you could not use a credit or debit card. I now keep a few dollars, not much for emergencies.  Its a terrible feeling to have water in your house and you can't do anything about it.  You live with it until you can get out and try to get supplies. I was blessed that my car did not flood and the water was contained to the carpet in the living room.  First year I did not carry flood insurance.


----------

